# Managing school accounts



## Kramer (10 Dec 2015)

I have been asked to become Treasurer of the Board of Management of my local primary school and am aware that the current accounts processes are in need of some work.

Does anyone have any recommendations / suggestions for the following areas which need immediate improvement:

1.  Day to Day school accounts: Currently managed using an Excel sheet with a limited number of categories so it is very difficult for the school to track cashflow, identify areas where savings can be made, manage outstanding payments (incoming & outgoing)

2.  Incoming Payments from parents: Book Rental / Voluntary Contribution / School Trips / After School activities / miscellaneous e.g. non-uniform day etc.

3.  Fundraising days: School fairs / Table quizzes etc.

4.  Outgoing Payments: Currently cash / cheque is used however online banking will need to be investigated

The school currently uses the Aladdin school management software and I am in the process of investigating what ‘financial’ functionality it has.

Other software / options I need to investigate:
[broken link removed] – to track incoming payments from parents etc.
www.easypaymentsplus.com  – to track incoming payments from parents etc.
www.schoolaccounting.ie – Manage school accounts


----------



## cremeegg (10 Dec 2015)

My experience is at secondary school level rather than primary but here goes.

The level of accounting required from schools is like the level you would find in a well run business. Monthly p&L and balance sheets, budgets, comparison to budget, recording info to a level all that implies.

The kind of thing you describe would absolutely not be acceptable.

The good news is that there is lots of support out there, the Financial Services Support unit will help you with software, training etc. They are excellent.

You should not try to do your own thing, adopt the recommended procedures, they are good and well supported.

While obviously in the past many schools fell well short of this level of accountability, things are changing. At the moment it's all carrot, but I understand the powers are there to use the bata to force schools into line.

I doubt the situation is much different at primary level. The FSSU is for second level but I am sure they can point you in the right direction for support at primary level.


----------



## Kramer (10 Dec 2015)

Thanks for the response, I've found an Excel template on the following website which seems to be a decent place to start
http://www.education.ie/en/Schools-Colleges/Information/Boards-of-Management/Airgead-Bunscoile.html

In relation to incoming payments, can anyone recommend either of the software options below or would we be better off getting parents to lodge directly to the school account, the big issue I see with that is the management of who has / hasn't paid and in addition to be able to identify who the payee is.
[broken link removed] – to track incoming payments from parents etc.
www.easypaymentsplus.com – to track incoming payments from parents etc.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (10 Dec 2015)

Check out aladdin.ie - it tracks monies from parents and the DES also allows the school to use it to maintain the school rolls electronically. It also allows for absences to be recorded.
[broken link removed]

Airgead Bunscoile is an IPPN initiative and it can be buggy. It does what it says on the tin but be sure to keep plenty of backups.


----------



## Kramer (11 Dec 2015)

PaddyBloggit said:


> Check out aladdin.ie.


Thanks Paddy, school already uses Aladiin and I have been researching the Money module however this really only seems to cater for collecting funds from parents e.g. 'voluntary' contributions, Book rental etc.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (11 Dec 2015)

You referred to payments from parents above - Aladdin is perfect for that. There should be no incoming payments from parents directly to the BOM.


----------



## Sandals (11 Dec 2015)

Our voluntary contribution goes directly to national school into a box labelled for vc envelopes...counted and lodged by bom treasurer...the Parents Association refused give figures this year on vc at Pa Agm and so Principal, no longer a parent but attended meeting, did! Is this bad practise?


----------



## Marion (11 Dec 2015)

Anything that is not transparent to everybody is bad practice.

Marion


----------



## PaddyBloggit (11 Dec 2015)

Parents Association accounts can be taken over by the BOM  (not usually done - can create bad feeling etc.) BUT the BOM is in charge of the school and is entitled to know what funds are collected by the PA on behalf (in the name) of the school. PAs shouldn't be collecting money unless specifically requested by the BOM/principal for some specific reason. PAs shouldn't be keeping large balances in their accounts.

PA has to account (financially) fully for itself to the BOM - If the Principal attends the PA meetings he/she is entitled to know the questions that may be asked of him/her in advance. No principal should be put on the spot to give an answer off the cuff. PA is not a complaints' club. Schools have a complaints' procedure for that - as agreed by all interested parties.



Sandals said:


> ...the Parents Association refused give figures this year on vc at Pa Agm and so Principal, no longer a parent but attended meeting, did! Is this bad practise?



I don't understand what you mean by this Sandals.


----------



## Sandals (12 Dec 2015)

It's always been case Pa presented Sept to Sept accounts which showed monthly vc received and spent.

Due to school needing funds, bom now collect vc but expected Pa present figures received but no expenditure. This didn't settle well with some parents as previously vc was spent on school events, buses, sport etc. Now parents are paying this on top vc. Bom will not give expenditures. 

The Pa account is kept low and any fundraising lodged is chequed over to bom asap. 

Principal is very approachable and luckily wev no complaints etc so Agm very productive.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (12 Dec 2015)

Sandals said:


> Principal is very approachable and luckily wev no complaints etc so Agm very productive.



.... all is well and info is still being passed on = happy days


----------

